# Got any tips on how to make fiber and miralax more palatable?



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

My doc has me on fiber+miralax twice a day. I'm not sure which one makes me gag since I just put them in the same cup, but I'm getting darn tired of throwing up in my mouth nearly every time I take the stuff. Flavoring it with crystal light didn't help much.

Is there anything else I can do besides trying to cook with the psyllium husks I'm using for fiber? I tried making vegan pudding from scratch earlier that tastes okay but hasn't finished setting yet, but one dose of husk made about two cups of pudding, and I rarely eat more than two or three cups' worth of food in a day so that's not a viable method. :/


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

protip: don't let psyllium pudding set. It wasn't very good when I tried a lick of it warm, but it turns into halloween slime pretty fast.

Actually, just don't use it to make pudding period. Great for halloween though.


----------



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Kate,

From my experience Miralax and Psyllium Husk taste horrible when taken individually so I can imagine how terrible they taste together!

At Walmart/drugstores you can buy Psyllium Husk in pill form, just make sure you drink a full glass of water with them. You may want to check with your doctor if it is ok to take them in pill form. Metamucil also makes cookies/crackers if you can eat them.

As far as the Miralax, I try to mix it with gaterade or juice.

Also the name brand products like Miralax and Metamucil (psyllium husk) typically go down smoother than the off brand. Although this can get expensive if you are taking multiple doses a day! I hope this helps.


----------



## grammecl (Oct 14, 2014)

I found miralax (3/4 capful) tastes best with Capri sun! When I drank Miralax I would use 3 of the juice packets then after I would drink some water. Good luck!


----------

